# New Truck



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

No plow but new truck... picked up a 2012 Power Wagon. Traded my 2005 Power Wagon with 18k miles on it.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice looking truck 

18k miles - on a 2005 - wow. Is this one going to be a driveway ornament too? :laughing:


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

edgeair;1448436 said:


> Nice looking truck
> 
> 18k miles - on a 2005 - wow. Is this one going to be a driveway ornament too? :laughing:


Thanks

Yes, *garage* ornament  I take care of my toys and only use them when I need to which is why my 05 looked like new and I got $19.500 from the dealer for the trade. They now have it listed for $29,990.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

jmbones;1448438 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes, *garage* ornament  I take care of my toys and only use them when I need to which is why my 05 looked like new and I got $19.500 from the dealer for the trade. They now have it listed for $29,990.


Yeah, doesn't that just bite ya when they do that. If it makes you feel better, they might be doing well to see low 20's for it, it is a gasser after all right?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a friend that was going to give me $22k for it but couldn't get the deal done in time. So I asked the dealer what they were listing it for and he said $29,900 and they would take $24,100.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

jmbones;1448443 said:


> I had a friend that was going to give me $22k for it but couldn't get the deal done in time. So I asked the dealer what they were listing it for and he said $29,900 and they would take $24,100.


5000 profit is their bottom line huh :laughing:

If that were a diesel, it would be worth over 30


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

And you said you weren't gonna do it over on Dodgetalk lol.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

My07Brute;1448473 said:


> And you said you weren't gonna do it over on Dodgetalk lol.


I know  We were going to get an Escalade or Tahoe. But the stars aligned and the wife and I agreed I get a new truck and she upgrades to a larger new Nissan Murano LE that will be better for our 10mo daughter. Dealer gave us $12k for her '08 Nissan Rogue with 86k miles. And the payments for both are still cheaper than an Escalade or Tahoe.

Here's the Murano:


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice truck! I love it!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

sick truck. those power wagons sit higher than the 3500's. show us pics when you decide to try out the electonically disconnecting swaybar


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jmbones;1448424 said:


> No plow but new truck... picked up a 2012 Power Wagon. Traded my 2005 Power Wagon with 18k miles on it.


Awesome truck, post back about the new tranny when you get a chance. I just drove a 2012 they other day and it feels a million times better than the 545RFE.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. Trans is fine so far (only about 250 miles on it) but I never had issues with the one in the 05 either. My only pet peeve with these six speeds, and this goes for my 08 Avenger as well, is they are always shifty. IE, they shift up into OD or 6th gear or whatever it is and you always have to kick it down to get anywhere. For example where I turn onto my street it is a very slight incline and I am going super slow to make the turn but when I give it gas again, it needs to downshift. And if you are not paying attention, it will spinout and/or kick in the traction control. On my '05 I would manually downshift into 2 at this point simply because I don't like to kick it down. No big deal, just me being picky! On the new 2012, you cannot manually downshift by moving the column shifter, you have to use the + or - and do it electronically on it. This takes a second or two.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes unfortunetly Dodge is dumb with its transmission programming (we are talking about this in another thread)

My Charger is the same way, reluctant to be in the correct gear for the speed or power I need. My 04 HEMI was like this but almost reverse of what your saying - mine would lug going uphill and lose MPH (about 5-10mph at times) then downshift 2 gears sending the RPM's sky high which wasn't necessary. If it had just downshifted 1 gear once it started to lug, then a stable speed would've been maintained.

I hate to say it but I've taken home multiple F150's with the new 6 speed and 5.0 V8 and LOVE everything about them. Always seem to be in the right gear, no hesitation for shifts, all around nicely matched setup.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the difference between the 545rfe & the 45rfe and which is the better one to have?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome looking truck. Hard to justify selling a truck with such low miles isnt it?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

V_Scapes;1448535 said:


> sick truck. those power wagons sit higher than the 3500's. show us pics when you decide to try out the electonically disconnecting swaybar


I don't have any pics of the new one yet, but here are some of the '05:


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1448727 said:


> Awesome looking truck. Hard to justify selling a truck with such low miles isnt it?


Not when you get a new one with 0 miles 

Still miss the black beast a little but the new one easily takes it's place


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont twist up your truck like that,I know you have the detaching front axle crap but thats stupid.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

jmac5058;1448780 said:


> Dont twist up your truck like that,I know you have the detaching front axle crap but thats stupid.


It doesn't twist anything, it's all suspension articulation. That's what it was built for. Ever go offroading?

Body lines were the same between the cab and bed as they were 7 years ago when I bought it.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

plowguy43;1448564 said:


> Yes unfortunetly Dodge is dumb with its transmission programming (we are talking about this in another thread)
> 
> *My Charger is the same way, reluctant to be in the correct gear for the speed or power I need. My 04 HEMI was like this but almost reverse of what your saying - mine would lug going uphill and lose MPH (about 5-10mph at times) then downshift 2 gears sending the RPM's sky high which wasn't necessary. If it had just downshifted 1 gear once it started to lug, then a stable speed would've been maintained.*
> I hate to say it but I've taken home multiple F150's with the new 6 speed and 5.0 V8 and LOVE everything about them. Always seem to be in the right gear, no hesitation for shifts, all around nicely matched setup.


Very true, good way of putting it. the new transmissions are nice, very tight shifts but they DO NOT like it when its cold. on real cold mornings ill go up the hill on my street right from my driveway and sometimes itll shift up and shift down just as fast.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

congrats looks awesome great colors. i really like those trucks but they made hardly any the way id want one theyre almost all lame shortbeds. i think the regular cab 8ft bed ones look perfect


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

SICK ride man I wonder if the old lady would let me pull the trigger on one of them there power wagons


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't wear the new truck out now... 17k in 7 years, insane!! 

Great colour combo. I also like the look of power wagon on the hood. Enjoy the new truck.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

jmac5058;1448780 said:


> Dont twist up your truck like that,I know you have the detaching front axle crap but thats stupid.


He covered it already, but stuff like that in a PW is nothing, thre is no frame twisting going on due to all the articulation the factory suspension has.

here some quick vids


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

just a question but why do you like power wagons so much vs a regular hemi powered 3/4 ton? and don't get me wrong sick looking truck and plenty of capability but it seems like you never use it.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1451857 said:


> just a question but why do you like power wagons so much vs a regular hemi powered 3/4 ton? and don't get me wrong sick looking truck and plenty of capability but it seems like you never use it.


Cuz I can. 

It also gives good peace of mind knowing that I can get in to or get out of sticky situations that others can't. For example, snow storms, floods, etc. I also have a 10mo daughter and a wife, who works for a hospital. Hospitals don't close for bad weather. She either needs to sleep over, or get a ride in when there is bad weather, or she doesn't have a job.

The rest is easy: Factory front and rear lockers, 4.56 gears, front 12,000lb winch, factory lift and plenty of other options.

Is there some contact somewhere that I am not aware of that says I have to use it? Everything I own is new or like new, because I take care of it. I use it when I need to. For example today I just hauled home a ton of wood pellets for my garage heater.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

jmbones;1451916 said:


> Cuz I can.
> 
> It also gives good peace of mind knowing that I can get in to or get out of sticky situations that others can't. For example, snow storms, floods, etc. I also have a 10mo daughter and a wife, who works for a hospital. Hospitals don't close for bad weather. She either needs to sleep over, or get a ride in when there is bad weather, or she doesn't have a job.
> 
> ...


And for the price to do the same mods to to a reg. 3/4 truck is WAY more $$$ than the PW option, and you get a warranty (not to mention they ride way better than a reg. 3/4).

I don't use all the features every day, week, month. BUT when I do I am glad I have it, this truck do places that a reg. 3/4 would not be able to (well no where near as easily)


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

edgeair;1448446 said:


> 5000 profit is their bottom line huh :laughing:
> 
> If that were a diesel, it would be worth over 30


I don't believe diesel is offered in PW's.

Nice truck OP


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i see that with your 05 you put the towing mirrors on... $$$$$$. they cost a lot!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Louiso;1454744 said:


> i see that with your 05 you put the towing mirrors on... $$$$$$. they cost a lot!


I don't think they're outrageous if you look on ebay.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Louiso;1454744 said:


> i see that with your 05 you put the towing mirrors on... $$$$$$. they cost a lot!


If you are referring to me, I took the tow mirrors off my '05 and sold them for $250 on ebay. I put a pair of regular mirrors on. The tow mirrors were too large to be hanging off when offroading.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

jmbones;1454789 said:


> If you are referring to me, I took the tow mirrors off my '05 and sold them for $250 on ebay. I put a pair of regular mirrors on. The tow mirrors were too large to be hanging off when offroading.


Agreed, my 04 had the reg. power heated mirrors and I liked them allot, the PW came with the tow mirrors and while the blind spot part is nice they are too god damn big if you don't tow.

*by towing, I don't mean little utility trailers, more like 15+ foot campers and stuff.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

You probably already know but the tow mirrors can be folded down, unless your referring to the arm that they stick out on. i leave mine in the upright position even though they stick out far, it looks badass.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You should remove them and trade with me. Seriously


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

V_Scapes;1455599 said:


> You probably already know but the tow mirrors can be folded down, unless your referring to the arm that they stick out on. i leave mine in the upright position even though they stick out far, it looks badass.


Yes, they fold down. Either way, they were too big on my '05 Power Wagon. My 2012 Power Wagon does not have tow mirrors, that is the standard heated, power mirrors with puddle lights and the turn signals built in.


----------

